# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Zara Morgan

## fabg22

omg! on the synopsis for 30th may its says

Zara wants to be close to Sam.

now the question is what does that mean??

----------


## tammyy2j

Zara needs a boyfriend i thought is was going to be Jez

----------


## Chris_2k11

Who's Sam???

----------


## di marco

sams nicole and russ brother

----------


## Chris_2k11

Ooh yer! thanx di marco. I keep forgetting cos he used to be called liam lol

----------


## di marco

yeh i know it is a bit confusing!

----------


## monkey17

Oooh i get it now!!!! i never got that before  :Sad:

----------


## JJtheJetPlane

i think she would b better wit jez

----------


## Amz84

zara is so annoying though!!

----------


## Katy

i like zara its about time she had a decent boyfriend

----------


## MichelleS

Yeah, I think that they deserve a bit of happiness! I'm confused though, (I haven't been watching the show long) why was Sam previously called Liam?   :Ponder:

----------


## di marco

> Yeah, I think that they deserve a bit of happiness! I'm confused though, (I haven't been watching the show long) why was Sam previously called Liam?


sam was originally called sam but he was accused for starting a fire which killed a little boy and so he changed his name to liam, but then he decided to change it back to sam again (hope that makes sense!)

----------


## Angeldelight

Can anyone tell me if Zara and Jez will get it together any time soon???

thanks

----------


## di marco

i dont know, but im sure they like each other, im almost positive they will get together at some point. they kinda suit in a way, both really irritate me!

----------


## Chris_2k11

God help him if he ends up with her!   :EEK!:

----------


## barbarellab

you go girl...

----------


## luna_lovegood

I was wondering what happended with them, it looked like they were gonna hook up and then nothing has happened since, I hope they do I reckon they would make a cute couple.

----------


## angelblue

Does anyone know if zara and sam get together i think her and chez would be better i dont think sam and zara suit i dont want them to be together?

----------


## di marco

> Does anyone know if zara and sam get together i think her and chez would be better i dont think sam and zara suit i dont want them to be together?


i think her and jez are better suited as well. i dont know whether or not she gets together with sam, though maybe as on friday she was talking about fancying him so we will just have to see how sam feels about it

----------


## bex_t

I thought Jez blatantly liked Zara to be honest, especially when he first arrived. But then in the elections it seemed to dissappear. I'm hoping Zara and Sam get together, then Jez gets jealous.

----------


## Saziikins

I like Zara as well, but I did prefer her with Jez. She's gone off of him since the election though, which is a shame.

----------


## Lealuvs'oaks

i think zara has moved onto sam, as she thinks tht danni willl get him haaha

----------


## fabg22

i like zara and i think its about time she had a b/f! whether its jez or sam i dnt mind as long as they treat her right!

----------


## Lealuvs'oaks

> i like zara and i think its about time she had a b/f! whether its jez or sam i dnt mind as long as they treat her right!


i totally agree! go zara

----------


## gbnut

Zara goes studying with sam and tries to flirt a bit.  i hope they get together.

----------


## fabg22

so do i i like both of em!

----------


## angelblue

No i dont think they should i think sam old girlfriend jewels should come back and we should find out a bit more about her and her father and if she really killed her brother and maybe she should clear his name   :Cheer:

----------


## bettson

nooo! she was a TERRIBLE ACTRESS!

----------


## angelblue

Its better then sam and zara getting together?

----------


## bettson

No!! lol! no Zara and Sam (Zara and Jez!!!) and no Jules! Life will be good then! Oh and if they could get rid of Justin, Ben, Mandy, Tony, the entire Burton-whatever clan and it will be PERFECT!

----------


## di marco

> Oh and if they could get rid of Justin, Ben, Mandy, Tony, the entire Burton-whatever clan and it will be PERFECT!


no you cant get rid of justin, ben, mandy and tony, you just cant! i know i dont like tony much but he is funny to watch! though the rest of the taylor-burtons can go, just leave justin

----------


## angelblue

If jules comes back she can choas that why 

Also i think in the end sam and zara get together dont they  :Ponder:

----------


## bettson

:Sad:  I want Jez and Zara to get together! Personally, I think Hollyoaks needs to have a massive freak storm and kill off half the cast! Leave some there like Bombhead and Lee as they are a good double act but the rest can leave! lol! I dont think Justin is that bad an actor but im sick of everyone going on about how fit he is! it does me nut! lol! Get some really decent actors in and then take the soap awards by storm!

----------


## Dannifin88

i reallly like Hollyoaks now but im missing old characters like Dan Hunter and Debbie Dean who did bring true romance to the soap, I really like Zara and whoever makes her happy she should be with whether that be Jez or Sam

----------


## lildevil

i think zara should get wif jez or sam because she desevers to be treated right for a change.

----------


## di marco

she should get with jez, sam would get annoyed with her too easily, jez and zara are both annoying so it wouldnt matter!

----------


## lildevil

i think that Zara and Jez should get together and stop putting it off.

----------


## true.moon

they would make a good couple
to completly different personalities

----------


## Debs

> i like zara and i think its about time she had a b/f! whether its jez or sam i dnt mind as long as they treat her right!


 
please lets hope that zara has aboyfriend soon. a nice one. it is about time she had a boyfriend who was her lat one?? was it cameron??

----------


## di marco

> please lets hope that zara has aboyfriend soon. a nice one. it is about time she had a boyfriend who was her lat one?? was it cameron??


yeh i think so, she had that thing with lee, was that after cameron?

----------


## angelblue

Does anyone know if sam and zara get together or is it a love triangle between jez sam and zara does anyone know what happens 

Because i am going an way on the 7th i really want to know what happens   :Lol:

----------


## angelblue

So does anyone know if jez and zara get together   :Smile:

----------


## di marco

i dont know, but i think they should

----------


## tasha_cfc

yes i they should get together to

----------


## jannine191

I hope so. It's about time Zara got a nice boyfriend!!

----------


## angelblue

Lee and zara does zara still fancy lee i thought she had her eye on sam oh well i prefer lee and her compare to stacey   :Smile:

----------


## Debs

stacey is awful isnt she

----------


## kelseybabes

yeah like totally i hate the way she speaks her voice its so annoying

----------


## Emmak2005

> Lee and zara does zara still fancy lee i thought she had her eye on sam oh well i prefer lee and her compare to stacey


I thought when Lee & Zara first slept together a couple of years ago (when he was still with Abby) that there'd be a storyline where months later she'd discover she was pregnant. But nothing came of that, and it was just passed off as a one-night stand.

----------


## di marco

from the spoilers for 1 - 5 august it says:




> Steph has planned out Zara's date with Lee down to the last smelly candle, now all she needs is the couple themselves.


so does that mean that stephs trying to set up the whole thing?

----------


## eastenders mad

She hasn't been in for ages has she gone away for a bit.
I think she is quitting soon isn't she.
 :Ponder:

----------


## Chris_2k11

She's back on our screens next week   :Smile:  And she doesn't quit! She's getting axed!   :EEK!:  lol

----------


## bubblegum_fairy

She's in todays episode, as i watched the preview on E4! nad she was with Bomhead and Cameron

----------


## eastenders mad

thanks yeah i saw her in fridays epoisde

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

She is getting axed?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> She is getting axed?


Yeah

----------


## Jade

Well she doesnt really do anything anymore, she's more like a background character.

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah so is Cameron he was only in the epoisde for bombheads birthday.

----------


## Katy

she has turned into a background character hasnt she. The last time i saw here was when she was in the dog with Tony.

----------


## Chris_2k11

She did used to be quite a central character a few years back, when her family was in it.

----------


## Katy

she has gone down hill since she finished at hollyoaks comp, she was quite central with the morgans and then with abby lisa cameron etc at school.

----------


## prettypayal

with that irish guy

----------


## bubblegum_fairy

Not that i no of.
I think it would be good if she did though

----------


## di marco

yeh shes not really a central character anymore, nor is cameron, or joe to be honest, or darren but i dont like him anyway

----------


## Chris_2k11

Zara's being wasted!!!

----------


## di marco

> Zara's being wasted!!!


i agree, although i find her annoying thats what her characters meant to be like and at least she livened things up!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i agree, although i find her annoying thats what her characters meant to be like and at least she livened things up!


lol yeah

----------


## eastenderfan_91

does any one know what is going to happen between these two?

----------


## xCharliex

Whos Rory? Lol sorry i dont really know any of the new characters to well

----------


## Stacy

Rory is one of the travellers

----------


## shelley

I think it will be another one of their storylines that just fizzles out and leaves people thinking "What happened to the storyline with...."  I would like to see something develop between them though, it would make a great new storyline for Zara and give her character the chance to shine again.

----------


## xCharliex

> Rory is one of the travellers


Ah rite i think i know, thanks

----------


## Angeltigger

In my choice i don't think Zara knows who she like she like Sam than she went on to Jez and than she went to rory, now i think she has gone back to Sam.

----------


## di marco

i dont think anythings going to happen with this storyline to be quite honest, it wasnt really a big storyline anyway

----------


## Abbie

> i dont think anythings going to happen with this storyline to be quite honest, it wasnt really a big storyline anyway


yer i agree

----------


## di marco

> yer i agree


we always seem to agree lol! great minds and all!   :Smile:

----------


## Abbie

> we always seem to agree lol! great minds and all!


lol sometimes i try to say more of what i want to say but then i find someone has already said it and i cant say any more so then i just sa that i agree its simpler that way lol, most of the time i agree with you though lol

----------


## di marco

> lol sometimes i try to say more of what i want to say but then i find someone has already said it and i cant say any more so then i just sa that i agree its simpler that way lol, most of the time i agree with you though lol


yeh, sometimes i want to say something but someone has already said it better than me so i dont bother, i just say i agree, but if i think theres something to add then i will

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i dont think anythings going to happen with this storyline to be quite honest, it wasnt really a big storyline anyway


I agree with that! And she seems to have her eye on Sam now!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## di marco

> I agree with that! And she seems to have her eye on Sam now!


yeh i agree, i think she likes sam the most as she hasnt gone off him like she has the others, well not yet anyway!

----------


## lizann

zara morgan is returning

----------


## Katy

Zara was one of my favorite characters back in the day! Her, Lisa, Abby, Lee were the best set of teenagers!

----------

